# The GTO as a police cruiser?



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Check this slide show with pics of Monaros/GTOs as cop cars.
I like the charger as a police cruiser!:cool 

http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,0a18495a252890,00.html


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:cool Anyway, that is what Patty Wagons are all about. When ya cuff and stuff 'em gotta have that four door.


----------



## PC4STOP (Sep 3, 2006)

The GTO would make a great interceptor vehicle, but for everyday police work the Charger is the way to go. Only problem with them is they have a plastic fuel tank and some have had holes rubbed through them due to fast driving over dips.

The Charger even looks great as a patrol car.


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

http://members.cox.net/sam_in_va/cop_car_pics.htm

http://members.cox.net/sam_in_va/frith_interview.htm


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> :cool Anyway, that is what Patty Wagons are all about. When ya cuff and stuff 'em gotta have that four door.


Na! there is a trunk for that!they would just have to carry the weapon inside the car were they need to be. shove the bad guys in the trunk and make sure there is a small exhaust leak into the trunk... Hey it would reduce the amount of people in our jails?


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

There is a GTO police cruiser here in Arizona. Sedona, AZ.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

smitty's05gto said:


> There is a GTO police cruiser here in Arizona. Sedona, AZ.


Nice! I wish we had them around here...I'd much rather be pulled over in my GTO by a cop in a GTO...I think they might just understand! On second thought, what a cool job that would be huh? Driving all work day in a GTO
on government gas! Man - life would be good! Not to mention having 
the license to speed! Who cares about the license to kill!


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

I know the VA State Police were using Z-28s for awhile. I haven't seen one lately. Mybe they do have some stealth GTOs as chasers.


----------



## UFOGTO (Dec 18, 2005)

I've seen NJ police using a dodge Charger. I've only seen one, but its out there.


----------



## DallasSleeper (Jan 3, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=3271&highlight=GTO+police


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have seen an 05 black one with Maryland Park police plates here. It has a procharger, body kits front and rear, black wheels and the spoiler has been removed. The officer brings it out to the local sunday morning cruise-in spot.


----------



## Speedlyte (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow thats one lucky cop. I won't be speeding if I head through maryland thats for sure. I heard a cop in Either north or south Carolina has an M5 because the plant is located over there. Makes me want to move to Italy and become a cop...


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

alptbird said:


> Na! there is a trunk for that!they would just have to carry the weapon inside the car were they need to be. shove the bad guys in the trunk and make sure there is a small exhaust leak into the trunk... Hey it would reduce the amount of people in our jails?


:agree 

Jaymz


----------



## Tazz (Nov 25, 2006)

Man it's nice to see even the police like the Goat, but it sucks because you get away!!! They should go back to the Mustang!! lol..... But the Air Force is also using the GTO as a chase car for one of their airplanes!


----------



## MrPopular (Nov 27, 2006)

When I had my white 98 Cobra, there was a state trooper with the identical car! The next town over has an 02 SS cop car, and my town just bought a hemi Charger.


----------



## johnnygto (Aug 13, 2005)

[QUOTE

The Charger even looks great as a patrol car.[/QUOTE]

thats the only way it looks good


----------



## BobG (Dec 20, 2006)

shoot, here in Louisville, we have chargers, camaros, F-150s AND vettes as police cars, it wouldn't surprise me if there were a few goats among them, also.


----------

